# 2007 Soloist Seat Post Hardware...help needed



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I lucked out and picked up a 2007 Soloist Team in really good condition. One thing though...the top "bolt" (on the assembly that holds the saddle rails) is kind of roughed up from the previous owner trying to losen it with a wrench. This is the both that is directly under the saddle. Where can I find this particular bolt???????? Any help would be great...


----------

